# Need help with instructions of 2003 Beetle glove box door replacement



## 10k20thAE (Jul 4, 2005)

I need to explain to someone online how to replace their glovebox door on their new beetle. It has the latch and everything in it already, they just need to pull the pins from the hinges and replace the whole used door. Instead of me triing to go through every step of removing the glove box I would like to just send them a link to a page with photos or a video or just a full set of instructions on removing the glove box. Can anyone help me out and send me a link to something like this? I've googled it lots and can't find anything good....


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Start by removing the bottom center section of the dash where the hazard switch/defrost switch ect are and then look for the bolts on bottom of glove box. Open the door and remove the side of the dash panel and that will reveal a bunch of other torx screws and then the glove box should come out fairly easy.


----------

